# Base trap materials ?



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I am planning on making my own corner base traps .Triangle shape floor to ceiling. I have been thinking of using recycled cotton insulation. I can get it locally and the price is reasonable. Anyone have any experience using it ?? I copied the info below from their documentation. 

I am about 2 weeks away from starting this project and have plenty of time to change materials so I thought I would ask what you thought. 

I do not have the equipment to test the room but I have large 36X28 X7.5 very “hard” room, wood floors. Sheetrock ceiling and wood paneling on the walls. I have issues with too much “BOOM” on the low end and some echo’s and rigging on the high side. This is subtle but noticeable. I thought I would start in the corners and see how much that helped before I started with the reflection points.

I have already tried different speaker, sub and seating positions and am convinced I need to go with room treatments to get to the next level of sound quality. Don’t get me wrong the sound is great now but I am looking to get everything I can from my gear. I think this is the next step.

ACOUSTICAL PERFORMANCE
Sound Absorption was tested in accordance with ASTM E90-02, ASTM C423 (Type A mounting per ASTM E 795)
ABSORPTION COEFFICIENTS @ OCTAVE BAND FREQUENCIES (Hz)
R-VALUE THICKNESS (MM) 125 250 500 1,000 2,000 4,000 NRC / STC
R-13 3.5” 89 0.95 1.3 1.19 1.08 1.02 1.0 1.15 NRC
R-13 3.5” 89 21 40 48 52 46 48 45 STC
R-19 5.5” 140 0.97 1.37 1.23 1.05 1.0 1.01 1.15 NRC
R-19 5.5” 140 40 53 57 63 53 63 57 STC


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That looks like Ultratouch. It will work fine for corner absorbers.

Bryan


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

See if your local Lowes or other home supply store carries Roxul Safe’n’Sound. This is an excellent material for panels. It is what LA Sound uses in the panels they sell.


----------

